# 1946 serial numbers what a confusing mess...need help



## SJ_BIKER (May 28, 2012)

OK SO I HAVE TWO 1946 BIKES WITH PENCIL TIP/TAPPERED KICKSTANDS AND WITH SKINNY DROPOUTS.....SO THE NEW WORLD BIKE HAS A SERIAL NUMBER THAT STARTS WITH I***** AND THE LADIES 46 STARTS WITH C***** BUT THE THIRD BIKE WHICH IS A CANTILEVER HAS ME CONFUSED..IT HAS SKINNY DROP OUTS BUT NO TAPPERED KICKSTAND ....IT STARTS WITH J***** SO WHAT GIVES??? ANY ONE HAVE THIS CODE CRACKED YET?  THERE ARE ENOUGH 1946s OUT THERE SO LETS COMPARE NOTES AND GET THIS MOTHER FIGURED OUT...ANY LEADS? LETS DO THIS...HAHA


----------



## REC (May 29, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> OK SO I HAVE TWO 1946 BIKES WITH PENCIL TIP/TAPPERED KICKSTANDS AND WITH SKINNY DROPOUTS.....SO THE NEW WORLD BIKE HAS A SERIAL NUMBER THAT STARTS WITH I***** AND THE LADIES 46 STARTS WITH C***** BUT THE THIRD BIKE WHICH IS A CANTILEVER HAS ME CONFUSED..IT HAS SKINNY DROP OUTS BUT NO TAPPERED KICKSTAND ....IT STARTS WITH J***** SO WHAT GIVES??? ANY ONE HAVE THIS CODE CRACKED YET?  THERE ARE ENOUGH 1946s OUT THERE SO LETS COMPARE NOTES AND GET THIS MOTHER FIGURED OUT...ANY LEADS? LETS DO THIS...HAHA




Jose,
It is a little confusing...
Some early frames were stamped with "I" & "J" numbers. If it has the thinner dropouts and that serial number, perhaps the stand fell victim to a fatal (to it anyway) bend, and was replaced with a non-tapered one. I have some documented "J" ones, and a few of the "B" & "C" ones from '46 on the list. One of my DXs didn't come to me with a tapered stand but it has the other identifying stuff. Since it has been here I have found a stand that I have yet to see if fits it properly.

Two of them I bought from you - though there was no claim as to year at the time. One is the straightbar, the other a  B-6. I have others besides those, being a Cycle-Truck, and a couple of  DXs, as well as another frame (now a bike) of questionable repute that carries the right stuff to be a '46. 

POINT: I have NO real proof of the accuracy of what I have as a list, however, there are several bikes listed that are documented as to year by more than just speculation. I've been keeping this list for a good while. I know that there is someone else with a sales book from a shop that went way back and then through the early post war years  and on up. I would love to look at that information as I think it would do one of two things: 1) partially or fully validate what I've done, or  2) make me feel like I have wasted a LOT of time and effort! One way or the other, I'd still LOVE to see the information. And for the record, I have had a couple of people who have pretty much told me none of this could possibly be right.... but offered no research or proof that it isn't.

For what it's worth,
REC
PS: If you'd like, I can add your serial numbers to the list - send them in a PM or post 'em here..... A picture of them would also be nice.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 29, 2012)

REC, I appreciate your efforts reconstructing the numbers.  Regardless of what the detractors may say, with just a few solid reference points, you could have as good a production record as any that exist.


----------



## island schwinn (May 29, 2012)

i've never posted the serial on my 46.it's a B78xxx number with tapered stand and skinny dropouts.original owner got it new in early 46.
i'll send a picture of the number to you,rec.


----------



## Marcuscentral (May 30, 2012)

*New*

Hi guys! Im new here (first post) but I picked up a bike on Sunday that I believe is a 46'. Please correct me if Im wrong but 1946 was the only year to start with "I"? 

 The bike is rough and was "restored" in the 80's. I'm not really sure where to take it from here...


----------



## REC (May 30, 2012)

island schwinn said:


> i've never posted the serial on my 46.it's a B78xxx number with tapered stand and skinny dropouts.original owner got it new in early 46.
> i'll send a picture of the number to you,rec.




Added it and saved the photos - have another documented one listed that is sequentially 32 higher then yours. Pretty darn close!

REC


----------



## REC (May 30, 2012)

Marcuscentral said:


> Hi guys! Im new here (first post) but I picked up a bike on Sunday that I believe is a 46'. Please correct me if Im wrong but 1946 was the only year to start with "I"? View attachment 53403 The bike is rough and was "restored" in the 80's. I'm not really sure where to take it from here...




There were a couple I have listed that are from pre-war, and one the has an "I" number that by the owners' description did not have the thinner dropouts and pencil stand. I was (and still am) unsure as to exactly where it would fall. I'd say that there may be some later production bikes with an "I" too. Again, this is speculative on the list. 

I'd like to record yours, and would also like to see the other side. Up to you.

REC


----------



## Marcuscentral (May 30, 2012)

Sounds good. Just a question though: why would I want to keep the # a secret? I noticed that other members only list a portion. Anyway, here are a few more pics. I will PM you the number for your records.

Marcus


----------



## island schwinn (May 30, 2012)

i left the entire number out of my response due to an issue i had a while back.i posted the serial number and picture of a bike i have and the picture and serial number turned up in an ebay ad using my number and picture.kinda bothered me a bit


----------



## snickle (May 31, 2012)

Well, being a J frame owner myself I'd like to see the picture of the elusive tapered kickstand as mine didnt come with one and Ive tried literally 10 kickstands on it and none of them have the right angle and all hit the crank arm when in the folded up position. They dont sit below the rear (stays) is what you call it? I'm thinking it may be my Cam. I only have the funky cams with holes in the centers to try, I do not have a solid one like what is supposed to be on there. I guess I could take one off of one of my other bikes, but I dont really want to do that.


----------



## cyclebuster (May 31, 2012)

i have heard that the original tapered kickstand housing was at a steeper angle then the later ones.


----------



## REC (May 31, 2012)

snickle said:


> Well, being a J frame owner myself I'd like to see the picture of the elusive tapered kickstand as mine didnt come with one and Ive tried literally 10 kickstands on it and none of them have the right angle and all hit the crank arm when in the folded up position. They dont sit below the rear (stays) is what you call it? I'm thinking it may be my Cam. I only have the funky cams with holes in the centers to try, I do not have a solid one like what is supposed to be on there. I guess I could take one off of one of my other bikes, but I dont really want to do that.




I'll put one up tonight after getting home. 
REC


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 31, 2012)

*WOW i m not the only one...*

I have a schwinn built up boys  J***** frame 46er with a traditional kickstand too!...i have two pencil tip kickstands (one is on a light wieght and the other came off a ladies b6) and neither will work because of the wrong angle at the kickstand tube....whats up with that mess?  I thought all 46s had pencil tips?  Possible that it broke off and someone welded a mid 50s?  It doesnt even lean right with its current kickstand....


----------



## snickle (May 31, 2012)

Yeah mine leans like literally straight up when I put a kickstand on it and bent it to clear the crank arm. If a fly were to lands on it, it would probably tip over. Pinche Schwinn. I guess thats cool though, having apparently a 1 year only bike. I guess that was before they worked the kinks out and started with letter A


----------



## Marcuscentral (May 31, 2012)

snickle said:


> Pinche Schwinn.




Thats funny. Im new to this so forgive me but does mine have what should be the correct kickstand? How do I know if it has a smaller head tube?


----------



## REC (May 31, 2012)

*I Wish I Had A Pencil Tip Kickstand....*

Never mind... I do!
Here is the best looking one of the bunch - Chrome, of course (I LOVE chrome!)




Round 2 - There are indeed two different retainer tube angles, and the stands came for both of them. This DX has the steep angle, the other DX, the B-6, straightbar, and "frame of questionable repute" all have the not so steep variety I am reasonably sure.
Here is the B-6 frame and stand:




And then here's the "frame of questionable repute":




REC


----------



## eryauch (Jun 1, 2012)

*Odd year*

For what it is worth; I have a 1946 Straightbar with a serial number of B14XXX. Does anyone have information on frame size for that year? My frame is a bit shorter than standard which requires a rear fender that is slightly different. The mounting holes and frame grooves in the fender are 1/2" shorter than a standard rear fender say from a 1948. If anyone has this shorter fender laying around or parting something out...I have cash!
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## snickle (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, that is a very neat looking kickstand REC, thanks for the photos. So what I gather is I may need to find that kickstand or lean it against the wall forever?


----------

